# fifteen52 Tarmac in stock - Ken Block tested :)



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

fifteen52 is proud to bring to the market a new wheel design that bucks all the latest styling trends. It's not concave. It's got zero lip. It's as flat as the earth used to be. 

It's called the Tarmac.

What's more, Ken Block and the Monster World Rally Team have chosen the Tarmac as their competition wheel of choice for use on their 2011 600-hp Ford Fiesta gymkhana race car. So while other companies claim their wheels are competition-style, we are proud to say the Tarmac is competition-tested.

Available specs:

- 18x8.5
- 5x100 ET35
- 5x112 ET35
- 5x112 ET45
- Custom PCD and ET*
- Brilliant Silver
- Gloss White
- $299.52/wheel
- More sizes in the works

*We have several "raw" sets in stock that can be drilled for any 5-lug PCD, and an offset range of ET0-ET50 - please contact us for details and pricing

To order, please visit our webstore or call us at the store.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Custom finishes available!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Hot shot


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

weight?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

27-lbs :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Have you heard about the 3-pc version? Email us at [email protected] for more info!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

heavy. look good, but I was hoping for some track wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

NeverOEM said:


> heavy. look good, but I was hoping for some track wheels.


These were never designed to be lightweight wheels, but we're working on some new designs that may interest you! :thumbup:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I shall keep an eye out for some sub 20pounders :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Audi A3 + White Tarmacs = WIN!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Visit our booth at H2Oi this weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Top Dawg Tarmacs


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Order some air fresheners with your wheels :thumbup: 

http://fifteen52.us/shop-2/#ecwid:category=1628751&mode=product&product=6851079


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

T-shirts too! 

http://fifteen52.us/shop-2/#ecwid:category=1628751&mode=product&product=6789264


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Japanese 'Mac


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

mmmmm...S4


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

ST Coilovers + Tarmacs = :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Visit us at the Mobil 1 booth at SEMA!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Ken Block's HFHV in the Mobil 1 booth at SEMA


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Smooth


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

First look at the new 18x9.5 Tarmac due early 2012! Hard to see the difference at first glance but notice the deep(er) drop center and windows!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Another Mac'n B5 S4 :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

*BLACK FRIDAY SALE!*

*Special pricing on 18x8.5 5x112 ET35 Tarmac, good for today only!
Visit the link for more information!
*
*fifteen52 BLACK FRIDAY DEALS*


----------

